# Stolen Rolex Las Vegas



## nokaoi1 (Sep 1, 2014)

This was stolen from me last night at the cosmo in Las Vegas. Please keep an eye out. 

Serial # 3Z8041K7 

Rolex 124300 41mm on a jubilee bracelet 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Really sorry to hear! Are you alright?


----------



## nokaoi1 (Sep 1, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Really sorry to hear! Are you alright?


Yes I'm fine. thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh man. So sorry to hear that. How did it happen though?


----------



## Mquarter (Apr 6, 2020)

Post this on rolex forums and reddit as well


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Mquarter said:


> Post this on rolex forums and reddit as well


Yep


----------



## charles_springfield (Jun 30, 2016)

Was it insured?


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Terrible I feel very bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

nokaoi1 said:


> This was stolen from me last night at the cosmo in Las Vegas. Please keep an eye out.
> 
> Serial # 3Z8041K7
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn, that really sucks. At least you are ok.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Stolen=mugged? Or lifted from your room by staff?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Stolen=mugged? Or lifted from your room by staff?


According to Rolex Forums, he invited a woman to his room who proceeded to drug him then rob him.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Las Vegas police arrest 'prostitute' who robbed men of their watches


Police arrested Las Vegas 'prostitute' Windy Rose Jones, 23, for allegedly robbing two men of their Rolex and Audemars Piguet watches valued at $82,000 and possibly drugging them.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Did ol' Windy bond out early?


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

filthyj24 said:


> Las Vegas police arrest 'prostitute' who robbed men of their watches
> 
> 
> Police arrested Las Vegas 'prostitute' Windy Rose Jones, 23, for allegedly robbing two men of their Rolex and Audemars Piguet watches valued at $82,000 and possibly drugging them.
> ...


This article is from 2021


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, which is why I asked if she bonded out early...


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

underpar said:


> According to Rolex Forums, he invited a woman to his room who proceeded to drug him then rob him.


Seriously?

EDIT; never mind, I googled 'rolex stolen from the Cosmo in las vegas Feb. 2022' and it came up on rolex forums. And yeah...took a girl back to 'talk and watch tv' (basically netflix and chill). Let's hope there's no 'wife' to be upset


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would wager whoever stole OP's watch and Windy know each other and probably share the same "employer." While I doubt you'll get your watch back hopefully they'll be able to get a positive ID on the see you next Tuesday and you get some justice. Tough lesson mate.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rollsex


----------

